

Show HN: We open sourced our week-end product, Read Raptor - whatupdave

We built read raptor to solve a simple problem, tracking read receipts on content so we can send better emails to our users. It&#x27;s unique in that it&#x27;s a for profit product that shares the profits amongst all the contributors. We built it on Assembly (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;assemblymade.com&#x2F;readraptor). Check it out at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;readraptor.com
======
williamle8300
I'm having trouble understanding the concept. Can you explain it in familiar
language?

~~~
amarcus
More info on this page:
[https://assemblymade.com/readraptor](https://assemblymade.com/readraptor)

Scroll down to "Why Would I Use This On My App".

~~~
williamle8300
Thanks armarcus!

I think it would be wise if they put that content on the actual landing page
for readraptor.

------
whatupdave
clickable link: [https://readraptor.com](https://readraptor.com)

